# Skype dynamic version -- only "virtual device" found



## free-and-bsd (Mar 4, 2015)

Since net-im/skype4 is currently not supported, the option is to download the "dynamic" skype version from the skype.com site and try to use it.

However, this presents a problem, as there is no audio device in Options -> Audio devices -- it only shows you "virtual device" for each setting. Now in Linux this was solved by installing pulseaudio with companion packages. But how could this be done in FreeBSD, I wonder? I have installed audio/pulseaudio, it does create the needed devices. But still "no luck" with skype. 

Does anybody have any ideas? Thanks a lot.


----------

